# Looking For Goose Shells



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for Canada goose shells, any brand or condition. I will paint them anyway. If you have some collecting dust in your barn or garage PM me please.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a dozen you can have but they're in Evanston. They are seconds; bad paint.

I quit usin' them. Every time I put them out I shot some geese.

I could bring them down. Meet you at some boat ramp in the marsh, 1/2 hour before sunup.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I have a dozen you can have but they're in Evanston. They are seconds; bad paint.
> 
> I quit usin' them. Every time I put them out I shot some geese.
> 
> ...


Before sunup:shock: It's too cold then. How about around 9:00 or so? The morning flight hasn't been anything great anyway. 
You are welcome to join me anytime.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 2 dozen super mags I'll make you a good deal on..


----------

